# Blue Moon X



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

Today is Blue Moon Day. It's the tenth Blue Moon Day in fact. My how time flies.

There's a story there, and it's a pretty good one. So, for the tenth time...

What is Blue Moon day? How did it come to be? Why 'Blue Moon'? Gather 'round, and I will answer all your questions. 

Blue Moon is a TiVo National Holiday. It marks the very first shipments of production TiVo DVR's to paying customers. Our first orders fulfilled. We actually were in business then, and getting there was a huge effort!

While TiVo came to be the first, and certainly the most well known DVR on the planet, we weren't alone in those early days. There was another startup company, ReplayTV, that was nipping at our heels. In true Silicon Valley tradition, two startups were in a race...for resources, money, partners...you name it. We were well aware of them, and I'm sure vice versa. Now we had kept our powder dry, not spending much of our marketing money at all thru 1998 (well, we did spend some here and there, mostly on PR trips, a partner conference in SF, etc). But Replay struck first publically with a full page ad in a magazine right at the end of 1998. Now, putting an ad in a magazine is something that's easy to do, no product is actually required. But the perception it left with some people is, well, that Replay was ahead. That was not going to happen. No way. It was Christmas, but people kept working. It was a race! 

In early January we went to the Consumer Electronics Show, our first tradeshow booth, and we demo'd tons of working product there. But right down the aisle from us...was ReplayTV's booth. Their product looked pretty solid as well. There's a fun story in there about a bit of partner wooing (Sony), but that will have to wait for another day.

So, they were real, and not far behind us. Our goal had been to ship in the first quarter of 1999, but there was so much work left to do. Especially when you factor in that we'd landed Philips as a manufacturing/distribution partner, bringing in loads of structure (and work) for our QE, Operations and Manufacturing teams. Oh, and we needed a program guide on the product. That wasn't done yet, we better get one of those before March. 

The execs pulled us all into a big meeting, a 'reality check'. Were we going to make it? Could we ship by the end of March? It didn't look promising at the rate we were going (and people were working long hours as it was). Maybe April. Or May. The summer is a slow time to launch, how about waiting until Fall? Ouch.

Nope. We would make our date. Every one of us was challenged to make it happen, get it done. We knew that we had the best product, we'd seen the competition. And we'd all worked far too hard for too long to be second to market. Someone had brought a copy of Henry V to the meeting, and we all watched Olivier deliver the St. Crispin's Day speech. We were a band of brothers, and we would be remembered. 

In that meeting we decided upon the final code name for this project. Oh, there had been other code names for bits and pieces of the development. But the final push needed something special. One of our engineers had noticed that March of '99 had two full moons in it - the second full moon of a month is known as a 'Blue Moon'. We had our code name - Blue Moon. It's really nice when the code name has the launch date built right into it, eh?

From that moment on we completely abandoned the outside world. January through March people lived, slept, ate at TiVo. The futons in the common area were great for naps (if you could get one). The coffee pots, and that wonderful first espresso machine we had were in constant use (every floor of our buildings at TiVo has a commercial espresso machine to this day). The closet near my office became storage for pillows and blankets (we had to clear out all of the exercise gear and engine parts that normally were there...hey, engineers like to tinker). The company brought in breakfasts, lunch, dinner...we were well fed. Our normal lives were set aside, everyone in the company found a way to pitch in and do whatever was necessary to move things forward and hit the date.

And we did it. At the end of March '99 we all met at the manufacturing line (Our products were built at a subcontractor, and one of their lines happened to be in east San Jose). Everyone from the company converged on the place, donned blue lab coats, and toured the line. We watched those first TiVo DVR's rolling down the line, and boxes piling up on pallets at the end, going out to customers. We drank champagne and cheered. Hugged our partners. Hugged each other. And collapsed. We were so exhausted. Everyone signed the very first box down the line. That TiVo DVR still sits in a glass display case here at TiVo, surrounded by photos of the day. It's a very special thing.

We'd done it. We were first to market. Replay would come out about a month later with their DVR, but we were first, and it was sweet. Mike Ramsay, our CEO, announced that the last Friday in March would be a TiVo holiday, forevermore. Blue Moon Day. He ordered us all to stay home, he was padlocking the doors to the office. Nobody was to come in, for any reason. Go home and see your family & friends. Tell them the stories. Enjoy the daylight and fresh air. Do whatever you want - but don't come to work.

Those that have heard the story before may remember that nine months following that first holiday five Blue Moon babies were born. So not everyone took the advice about daylight and fresh air. 

So today we're at Blue Moon number ten. TiVo is closed for business today, we're all off having a bit of fun. Today's the day we remember not only the Blue Moon launch, but all of the effort that has gone into developing and launching each and every project here at TiVo since. We even move our payday up a day here so our finance folks can take the day off. The only people working - our customer support team. Someone has to answer the phones. So if you have to call today, please be extra nice to them. It's a special day, and they're working away.

Give your TiVo DVR a dusting today. Pat your TiVo doll on the head. Change the batteries in your remote. Think good thoughts, post good things. Remember that not that long ago, controlling your television at all simply wasn't possible. But for the efforts of that small band of brothers, it might still not be possible today. Enjoy Blue Moon Day!

Pony


----------



## skiajl6297 (Dec 27, 2007)

Congrats! We Love TiVo!


----------



## Laserfan (Apr 25, 2000)

What a great story. Thanks and congratulations. :up:

When I think back on all the early-adopter junk I've acquired in my life, and having watched the Tivo pre-release buzz trying to get my head around why I needed THAT new gizmo (I had some trouble I'll admit) I did somehow manage to hold off for one year, and it was one of the few times in my early-adopter life that that was a mistake!!! A big mistakes!!! Sheesh!!! Tivo changed my life! Missed-out on a whole year (and now being able to extend my lifetime subscription)! Still have my S1 Tivo but counting-down now to Feb 2009 after which it will render only static. Sigh.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

TiVoPony said:


> Those that have heard the story before may remember that nine months following that first holiday five Blue Moon babies were born. So not everyone took the advice about daylight and fresh air.


well, you keep assuming they were not in the fresh air and daylight 

Always a good read Pony, and thanks again to that band of brothers for my life not following the TV schedule while still enjoying all the shows I want to watch :up:


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

I have Blue Moon in my Outlook calendar so I always remember. 

Happy Blue Moon day guys! Here's to another 10! :up:


----------



## 20TIL6 (Sep 7, 2006)

Congrats! And thanks for putting forth all that effort 10 years ago. Can't wait to see what you folks do during the next 10.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Congratulations!

Now... get to answering some of the other threads here!


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

It's his day off! Give him until at least Saturday!


----------



## JustAllie (Jan 5, 2002)

Happy holiday, TiVo-ites! :up:


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

Thanks all, for the kind words and support!


----------



## 1104 (Aug 8, 2000)

I haven't been here in years because being on a DTivo has locked me into a timewarp, but something about the date made me drop by.

Those first few years were pretty amazing - people saying there were more outhouses than tivos, predictions of doom every 30 seconds, the revelations that you could get a unix shell, and the first "tivo king" competition.

Someday I'd love to get back into the tivo mainstream, but my mode of getting tv doesn't allow it. Til then - glad to see you guys are still fighting strong.


----------



## usnret (Nov 25, 2003)

I think that someone even wrote a "Blue Moon" song too? ("I saw you standing alone....."). Can't wait to see what 2018 has in store for us.


----------



## biker (Jan 8, 2001)

Congrats!


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

TiVo has pulled this from it's site but it's captured on YouTube. The Blue Moon video.


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

20TIL6 said:


> Congrats! And thanks for putting forth all that effort 10 years ago. Can't wait to see what you folks do during the next 10.


Actually 9 years ago... but who's counting? 

Congrats TiVo!


----------



## TiVotion (Dec 6, 2002)

Congratulations Pony and Stephen. The success and longevity of a company is a direct result of the dedication of it's employees, and obviously you guys had an excellent core group to be able to pull this off. Your place in history will be remembered for many years to come.

I used to consider microwave ovens and cell telephones to be prime examples of life-changing devices...you know, those things that you look back and say, I can't imagine ever living without this. These days, I look ahead and say, I can't imagine ever living without TiVo.


----------



## miller890 (Feb 15, 2002)

Congratulations! You guys have always gone above and beyond. Cheers.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

I can honestly say TiVo has changed the way I watch TV.

Happy Blue Moon, guys!

Enjoy it while it lasts. There's a software update due.


----------



## alansplace (Apr 30, 2006)

happy blue moon aniversary!!
--
Alan


----------



## JohnnyO (Nov 3, 2002)

Congratulations TiVo!


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

TiVotion said:


> I used to consider microwave ovens and cell telephones to be prime examples of life-changing devices...you know, those things that you look back and say, I can't imagine ever living without this. These days, I look ahead and say, I can't imagine ever living without TiVo.


Apart from medical equipment (which TRULY are life changing ), TiVo belongs up there in the top of products that have really changed my life.

I still can't believe not everyone has one!


----------



## JustAllie (Jan 5, 2002)

MickeS said:


> Apart from medical equipment (which TRULY are life changing ), TiVo belongs up there in the top of products that have really changed my life.
> 
> I still can't believe not everyone has one!


I am also baffled at the idea that anyone watches TV without TiVo.

Are they cavemen or something?!?


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

JustAllie said:


> I am also baffled at the idea that anyone watches TV without TiVo.


+infinity

I have this running joke with my wife that if there's ever a fire, I'm grabbing the dog, the TiVo and her, in that order. And then I go ha-ha, but she knows I'm not joking. 

I try not to be a TiVo-fanatic, but I really do love my S3.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

astrohip said:


> +infinity
> 
> I have this running joke with my wife that if there's ever a fire, I'm grabbing the dog, the TiVo and her, in that order. And then I go ha-ha, but she knows I'm not joking.
> 
> I try not to be a TiVo-fanatic, but I really do love my S3.


I got a TiVo for my Wife once.

best trade I ever made


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

astrohip said:


> +infinity
> 
> I have this running joke with my wife that if there's ever a fire, I'm grabbing the dog, the TiVo and her, in that order. And then I go ha-ha, but she knows I'm not joking.
> 
> I try not to be a TiVo-fanatic, but I really do love my S3.


Your dog and wife have legs to get out on their own, the Tivo doesn't.

Just sayin' 

Thanks again to Stephen and Pony - I enjoy the story every year. Kind of like a grown ups version of "Night Before Christmas" story time.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

Congrats! This is one of my favorite Tivo stories!


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

Viva la Tivolution!


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Happy Anti-YAMM! I guess that's NAMM!!!!!!


----------



## JohnBrowning (Jul 15, 2004)

JustAllie said:


> I am also baffled at the idea that anyone watches TV without TiVo.
> 
> Are they cavemen or something?!?


Careful! Those goofy cavemen will come after you!!!


----------



## carlmacugay (Apr 1, 2008)

Happy Blue Moon to TIVO but not the TIVO faithful!

I have been a TIVO faithful since it's birth. I bought my first TIVO Series I in '99 and have been a huge fan ever since. I have recommended it to my friends, co-workers and family members. 

I have had a total of 4 TIVOs over the past 8 years. My latest TIVO, I just bought last month. My first HD Series III. I was extremely happy except for the fact that I couldn't get a lifetime subscription as I had always done in the past.

Today, a little over a month later, I open my email and TIVO has an offer about FREE lifetime service for those purchasing the HD Series III TIVO. Wow, that's great but what about me? Can this offer be extended to it's current customer base? No, if it is after the 30 days, you don't qualify. I think that's ridiculous and really poor customer service for TIVO to not honor this offer or at least let you pay the difference on such a recent purchase.

WHAT HAS HAPPENED TO MY FAVORITE COMPANY/PRODUCT?


----------



## fallingwater (Dec 29, 2007)

http://www.tivo.com/promo/bluemoon.html

Good Good Good :up::up::up:!!!


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

TiVotion said:


> I used to consider microwave ovens and cell telephones to be prime examples of life-changing devices...


I'd say I'd miss a microwave more than Tivo. I'd have to *cook* (or eat _even more_ fast food than I do) if it weren't for microwave ovens.

(Plus, I used multiple VCRs for many years, and still use a non-Tivo hard drive/DVD-recorder _along_ with my Tivos. The latter would have been a Tivo/DVD recorder if theirs offered the same functionality that the non-Tivo ones do, though..)

But Tivo probably comes second.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I'm sorry, I think maybe you misread the e-mail. IIRIC, it is for the TiVoHD box (retail $299) plus a wireless adapter. So for $698, if you assume ~$50 for the adapter, then you are paying ~ $350 for the lifetime.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

carlmacugay said:


> Today, a little over a month later, I open my email and TIVO has an offer about FREE lifetime service for those purchasing the HD Series III TIVO.


What the heck are you talking about? The special _includes_ the lifetime service, and is $698.99. The lifetime service isn't free, it's included. Plus, it's about the same price as you could have gotten an Tivo HD with lifetime yesterday (assuming that deal isn't still in effect).
i.e. TivoHD from Amazon + lifetime ($399) + wireless adapter.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

So how many Tivo employees are still around from back then?


----------



## carlmacugay (Apr 1, 2008)

mattack said:


> What the heck are you talking about? The special _includes_ the lifetime service, and is $698.99. The lifetime service isn't free, it's included. Plus, it's about the same price as you could have gotten an Tivo HD with lifetime yesterday (assuming that deal isn't still in effect).
> i.e. TivoHD from Amazon + lifetime ($399) + wireless adapter.


They won't and didn't offer lifetime subscription or I would have bought it. I asked about it now and they still won't offer it - only the monthly deal.


----------



## carlmacugay (Apr 1, 2008)

Duh


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

carlmacugay said:


> They won't and didn't offer lifetime subscription or I would have bought it. I asked about it now and they still won't offer it - only the monthly deal.


Lifetime for $399 was/is an offer only for existing customers (on new hardware). If you login to your account on tivo.com and click Tivo price plans you will see it.

New customers can now get lifetime with this offer for a TivoHD (not the S3 648 model).

It may not have been option on a pre-activated refurb.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

carlmacugay said:


> They won't and didn't offer lifetime subscription or I would have bought it. I asked about it now and they still won't offer it - only the monthly deal.


they do offer lifetime and the deal is for a Tivo HD + lifetime. Also TiVo never uses Roman Numerals in model designations.

Very bad for a TiVo "faithful" to get every fact wrong.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I remember back when Howard Stern was always talking about his new 14-hour (?) TiVo box. I always used to think "what would I want that for". Then we had our baby and I understood! Of course there are many more reasons to love TiVo (including seeing showcase or other downloads with TiVoShanan) but I remember that as my "Blue Moon" moment.


----------



## Okeemike (Apr 24, 2002)

Any pictures of the first TiVo?


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Wow, 10 years. 

Congrats!


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

Okeemike said:


> Any pictures of the first TiVo?


Please? That would be awesome.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Bump!

Today is another Blue Moon. I'll let a mathy figure out which one.

Thanks and congrats to the single greatest consumer electronics device I use today!


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Is it really 17 years? Wow!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

No, only 16.


----------



## bobfrank (Mar 17, 2005)

A reason to celebrate.

Thank you Tivo.


----------



## jkovach (Feb 17, 2000)

3/28/15 is the 17th TiVo Blue Moon Day. Or the 16th anniversary of the 1st one.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

jkovach said:


> 3/28/15 is the 17th TiVo Blue Moon Day. Or the 16th anniversary of the 1st one.


There you go, throwing that prehistoric math out there at us, Mr Smarty pants Freddie Flintstone! Why don't you take it and go back to the stone ages where you belong!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

jkovach said:


> 3/28/15 is the 17th TiVo Blue Moon Day. Or the 16th anniversary of the 1st one.


It may be the 17th blue moon but it's still only 16 years.


----------



## mahermusic (Mar 12, 2003)

Happy 17th Blue Moon Day!!!


----------

